# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Stars In Their Eyes

## Perdita

Stars in Their Eyes is in line to return to ITV.

The revived show will be produced by current rights-holders Endemol, with Harry Hill in line to host, according to Forbes.

Originally launched in July 1990 with Leslie Crowther as presenter, Stars in Their Eyes was a regular Saturday night primetime fixture until late 2006. A number of celebrity editions of the show - featuring contestants impersonating famous singers - were also produced by Granada Television.

Matthew Kelly and Cat Deeley were also regular hosts of Stars in Their Eyes, which won four NTAs and regularly attracted audiences of millions for its live grand finals.

An ITV spokesperson confirmed that they were continuing to talk to Hill about future projects, adding: "We love working with him, but there are no confirmed programmes commissioned at this stage."

ITV has recently revived a number of its best-known primetime light entertainment formats including Celebrity Squares, Catchphrase and Surprise Surprise.

The channel has also commissioned a 60-minute pilot of Name That Tune.

----------


## lizann

tonight harry i'm going to be  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (22-06-2014)

----------


## pyrocanthus

Oh how I miss the old tv programmes of years back, I used to watch stars in their eyes  and Name that Tune ( hosted by Tom o 'connor years ago)

----------

